# Danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ vào mùa hè mẹ nào cũng cần biết



## nusy (3/6/18)

*Với những người làm mẹ lần đầu thì việc sắm đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ không dễ dàng, đặc biệt là vào mùa hè nóng bức. Dưới đây là danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ vào mùa hè mẹ nào cũng cần biết.*

*Danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ - Quần áo sơ sinh*
Áo sơ sinh: 5 cái. Mẹ nên lựa chọn áo cài khuy nhé vì sau khi sinh bé còn nhỏ cho nên phần cổ chưa được cứng. Vì vậy mà mặc áo chui đầu sẽ khó khăn và bất tiện hơn. Khi chọn áo cái khuy mẹ chọn chất liệu vải mềm và có phần khuy chéo chồng lên nhau để phần bụng của bé không bị lạnh nhé.




​Quần sơ sinh: 5 chiếc
Bodysiut: ngắn tay 2 cái, dài tay 2 cái.
Mũ che thóp cho bé: 3 cái
Bao tay: 5 bộ nên lựa chọn cỡ nhỏ và vừa.
Bao chân : 5 bộ nên lựa chọn cỡ nhỏ và vừa.
Yếm sơ sinh: 3 – 4 cái, mẹ có thể sử dụng yến để giữ ấm cổ cho con hoặc sử dụng khi cho bé bú.
Quần đóng bỉm, tã: 5 cái, sử dụng để dùng bên ngoài tã hoặc mẹ có thể đóng trực tiếp ngoài bỉm cho con.

*Danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ - Đồ dùng hàng ngày*
Quạt tích điện: Thời tiết mùa hè nóng nực nhưng không phải lúc nào bạn cũng bật điều hòa trong khi em bé mới sinh còn non nớt. Sử dụng điều hòa liên tục có thể làm khô da và gây các bệnh đường hô hấp cho bé. Các mẹ nên bật quạt với tốc độ nhẹ, tránh lùa thẳng vào người bé. Và để tránh trường hợp mất điện đột ngột, cha mẹ nên mua loại quạt tích điện sẽ hợp lý hơn.

Chiếu điều hòa: Thực chất là các loại chiếu làm bằng sợi mây, tre có độ thông thoáng cao giúp bé sơ sinh nằm thoải mái. Các loại chiếu này cũng dễ lau chùi, thay giặt nếu em bé làm bẩn.

Màn chụp: Loại màn này vừa di động, đa năng rất thích hợp để phòng muỗi đốt cho trẻ trong những ngày hè.

*Danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ - Các loại thuốc, kem hăm, đồ dùng vệ sinh cho bé*

*

*​
Khi chuẩn bị đồ sơ sinh cũng không thể thiếu các loại đồ dùng như kem hăm, tăm bông, bông y tế, nước muối sinh lý, cồn y tế, tưa lưỡi, băng rốn, bấm móng tay, cặp nhiệt độ, sữa tắm gội… Nhưng vật dụng này rất cần thiết hàng ngày cho bé yêu.

Ngoài ra, khi sắm đồ sơ sinh cho bé vào mùa hè, mẹ cũng nên sắm thêm bình sữa, núm ty giả, để phòng trường hợp mới sinh xong mẹ chưa có sữa ngay. Nhưng cũng đừng cho bé ty bình nhiều vì có thể bé sẽ quen và không ty mẹ.

*Danh sách đồ sơ sinh cho trẻ - Một số đồ sơ sinh cần thiết khác*



​
Trên đây là những đồ dùng cơ bản. Ngoài ra, các mẹ hãy chú ý sắm những món sau:

- Màn chụp

- Gối chống lõm đầu

- Bộ gối chặn

- Chăn lưới để đắp mùa hè

- Chiếu cói

- Ga chống thấm

- Thìa nhỏ và cốc nước có nắp

- Chậu tắm, chậu rửa mặt…

Ngoài ra, tùy tình hình mà các mẹ có thể xem xét để trang bị thêm một số món như nôi, xe đẩy…

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------



## minhchau (23/12/21)

Quạt tích điện: Thời tiết mùa hè nóng nực nhưng không phải lúc nào bạn cũng bật điều hòa trong khi em bé mới sinh còn non nớt. S


----------

